# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  للجمييييع...من ارض قم ابعث سلامي

## نبراس،،،

السلام علييكم 
صدقا اشتقت لكم كثيييرا
ولأطرووحاتكم الرائعه 
من ارض قم ابعث سلامي لكم جمييعا 
واتمنى ان تكوونوو بخيير
تقبلوو
 تحياتي العمييقه
قمي

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

اهلن اخوي  

ونحن نشتاق لك والى روعة اطروحاتك  

الحمد لله الجميع يخير 

ان شاء الله تكون بخير 

وننتظر  عودتك سالم  

وصل سلامنا الى السيده المعصومه  عليها السلام  

دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي وسلم وزدوبارك على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين 
وعجل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره
الحمدلله على السلامه خيي قـــــــــمي ...
وتقبل الله زيارتكم بأحسن قبول 
وهنيئا لك تواجدك عند الامام ضامن الجنان 
امممم خيي لاتنسانا من صالح دعاااائكم الصااادق 
وربي يرجعكم لارض الوطن بالسلامه
اجمل التحاياواعطرها بحب المصطفى وآله الطاهرين

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم 
> وعلييكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلن اخوي 
> 
> ونحن نشتاق لك والى روعة اطروحاتك 
> 
> الحمد لله الجميع يخير 
> 
> ...





Sweet Magic
الله يسلمكم 
والله انا مانسيتكم من الدعاء 
مشكووره خييه 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلي وسلم وزدوبارك على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين 
> اللهم صلي وسلم وزدوبارك على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين 
> 
> وعجل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره
> الحمدلله على السلامه خيي قـــــــــمي ...
> وتقبل الله زيارتكم بأحسن قبول 
> وهنيئا لك تواجدك عند الامام ضامن الجنان 
> امممم خيي لاتنسانا من صالح دعاااائكم الصااادق 
> وربي يرجعكم لارض الوطن بالسلامه
> ...



فرح 
الله يسلمكم 
والله يتقبل منا ومنكم
ما ننسااكم من الدعاء 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف الحمد على سلامتك 
ان شاء الله مرناحين هناك
بس لا تنسانا من الدعاء محتاجييين الدعاء اخوي
لا تنسانا

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته /*

*حمدلله على سلآمتك خيي ،،*

*والله يتقبل منك صآلح الأعماال //*

*وقلدناك الدعاء والزيارهـ //*

*لاتنسانا من الدعاء /*

*كل المودة /*

*ملامح كيوت*

----------


## روائع القصص

وعليكم السلام 

الحمد لله على سلامتكم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

لا تنسانا من الدعاء 
أخي .. قمي ..

----------


## علوكه

_وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_والحمد لله على السلامه_ 
_وزياره مقبوله انشاء الله_
_تحياتي_

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*الف الحمدلله على السلامة اخوي قمي*
*كيف اخباركم اخوي في ايران*
*الله يتقبل منكم صالح الأعمال*
*قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة*
*ولا تنسى تبعث سلامي للغريب طوس ولفاطمة المعصومة وتدعي لينا عندهم*
*والله يرجعك سالم يارب*
*واحنا في انتظار عودتك* 
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الحمد لله على سلامة الوصول 
وان شاء الله تكون إقامتكم إقامة طيبه وزيارة متقبلة ان شاء الله 
ولا تنسانا من صالح دعاكم اخوي قمي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة ومغفرة من الله .

الحمدلله على سلامــة الوصـــــول ..
واسأل الله ان يتقبل منكم .
موفقين .

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلااااا اخوي قمي
الحمدلله على وصولك بالف سلامه الى ارض قم
لااا تنسانا من صالح الدعاء
حوائج مقضيه بحق الامام علي ابن موسى الرضا
واعمال مقبوله ان شاءالله
السنه وكل سنه
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## علي pt

زيارة مقبولة إن شاء الله
وسفرة ميسرة
ترجع إلى أهلك وأحبابك بالسلامة ،،

لا تنسانا من دعاكم أخي قمي
وصلاة ركعتين منك لجميع الأعضاء ..
ولا تنسى الدعاء لجميع الأسرى بالخلاص العاجل ،،

وتقبل تحيات
أخوك علي

----------


## نبراس،،،

> الف الحمد على سلامتك 
> ان شاء الله مرناحين هناك
> بس لا تنسانا من الدعاء محتاجييين الدعاء اخوي
> لا تنسانا



 
عفاف الهدى
الله يسلمكم والحمدد لله مرتاحيين
 ااخر راحه بس برررد واجد 
والله ما نسيناكم من الدعاء 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته /*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *حمدلله على سلآمتك خيي ،،* 
> *والله يتقبل منك صآلح الأعماال //* 
> *وقلدناك الدعاء والزيارهـ //* 
> *لاتنسانا من الدعاء /* 
> *كل المودة /* 
> 
> *ملامح كيوت*



 
Malamh Cute
الله يتقبل منا ومنكم 
ابدا ما نسييناكم من الدعاء 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> وعليكم السلام 
> 
> الحمد لله على سلامتكم



 
روائع القصص
اله يسلمكم من كل شر
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> لا تنسانا من الدعاء 
> 
> 
> أخي .. قمي ..



 
إبتسام السهم
اهلا اخيي العزييز 
ابدا ما نسيناكم من الدعاء 
دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> _وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته_
> 
> _والحمد لله على السلامه_ 
> _وزياره مقبوله انشاء الله_
> _تحياتي_



 
علوكه
اهلا بك اخيير العزييز
الله يتقبل منا ومنكم 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
> 
> *الف الحمدلله على السلامة اخوي قمي*
> *كيف اخباركم اخوي في ايران*
> *الحمد لله كل شيي ممتاززز*
> *الله يتقبل منكم صالح الأعمال*
> *قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة*
> *ولا تنسى تبعث سلامي للغريب طوس ولفاطمة المعصومة وتدعي لينا عندهم*
> ...



نهـــ إحساس ـضة
الله يتقبل منا ومنكم انشاء الله 
واكييد ما نسيناكم من الدعاء 
مشكووره خييه 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> الحمد لله على سلامة الوصول 
> وان شاء الله تكون إقامتكم إقامة طيبه وزيارة متقبلة ان شاء الله 
> ولا تنسانا من صالح دعاكم اخوي قمي



 

ملكة سبأ
الله يسلمكم 
والله يتقبل منا ومنكم 
اكييد ما نسيناكم من الدعاء
 دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة ومغفرة من الله . 
> الحمدلله على سلامــة الوصـــــول ..
> واسأل الله ان يتقبل منكم .
> 
> موفقين .



 
أميرة باحساسي
الله يسلمكم 
والله يتقبل منا ومنكم
 دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ياهلااااا اخوي قمي
> الحمدلله على وصولك بالف سلامه الى ارض قم
> لااا تنسانا من صالح الدعاء
> حوائج مقضيه بحق الامام علي ابن موسى الرضا
> واعمال مقبوله ان شاءالله
> السنه وكل سنه
> موفق لكل خير وصلاح
> دمت بود



 
دمعة طفله يتيمه
الله يسلمكم 
والله يتقبل منا ومنكم
ما ننساكم من الدعاء
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> زيارة مقبولة إن شاء الله
> وسفرة ميسرة
> ترجع إلى أهلك وأحبابك بالسلامة ،،
> 
> لا تنسانا من دعاكم أخي قمي
> وصلاة ركعتين منك لجميع الأعضاء ..
> ولا تنسى الدعاء لجميع الأسرى بالخلاص العاجل ،،
> 
> وتقبل تحيات
> أخوك علي



 
علي 
اهلا بك اخيي العزييز 
الله يتقبل منا ومنكم 
اكييد ما نسيناكم من الدعاء 
وحتى الصلاة ركعتيين ادييناااهاا
والاسرى اكييد دعيينا لهم 
مشكوور اخيي 
دمت بخيير

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*تقبل الله منكم صالح الأعمال*
*والله يسهل عليكم سفرتكم وترجع*
*سالم إن شاء الله ,,,,*
*طمنا على الوالدة إن شاء الله تكون* 
*بصحة وعافية ؟؟؟؟؟*
*لاتنساااانا من صالح دعائكم ..*
*دمت بألف خير*

----------


## كبرياء

يآهلآ والله أخووي ..~ 
تروح وترجع بالسلآمه ..!
حيآك 
سي يوو 
كبريآء...~

----------


## آهات حنونه

زياره مقبوله انشاء الله

لاتنسانا بدعاء محتااااااااااجين والله الدعاء عند الامام

اكون شاكره الك ادا دعيت اليي

وقلدناك الدعاء والزياره

وترجع بسلامه

----------


## looovely

* ســلاااااااام,,*
* رجعت لو مارجعت مضيعه الأخت* 
* ههههههه*
* المهم إذا رجعت الحمد الله على السلامه* 
*روإذا لم ترجع الله يرجعك بالسلامه * 
*ادعي لييييييي وادعي لزوار النبي بفك الأسر خيووو لا تنساهم* 
*من خالص الدعاء* 
*تح ـيـآآآآآتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اخـي قمـي ....*
*لك الاف التحايااا...*
*اتمنى ان تكون بخير ...*
*وان لاتنسااني من دعائك عند السيدة المعصومه عليها السلام...*
*فإني بحاجة اليه .. ولاتنسى شيعة امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام...*
*اتمنى لك سفرة سعيده وترجع بحوائج مقضية بالف سلامه...*
*دمت بعين الله ...*
*تحيااااتي / شذى*

----------

